# Looking for a shetland in the New England area



## shelly (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey anyone out there have a shetland stallion for sale in my area?


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 20, 2008)

Nope, but I have one in TX!


----------



## muffntuf (Oct 20, 2008)

Shelly what are you looking for? We can probably help with more details, point you to specific farms....


----------



## Lewella (Oct 21, 2008)

Check out C-Spots Miniatures and Tebo Shetlands. C-Spots is in MA and Tebo is in RI


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Shelly,

Have you checked out Moose Meadow ponies? They are in Waldoboro on Rt 220, not too far from where it connects with Rt 1.

www.moosemeadowponies.biz

Cathy


----------



## windermerefarm (Nov 3, 2008)

shelly said:


> Hey anyone out there have a shetland stallion for sale in my area?


Shelly,

We are not in New England but in ohio, We have several very nice show proven stallions both modern and classic for sale. Check out our new web site at www.windermereshetlands.com.

thanks

John

Windermere Farm


----------



## Saber (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi. I have a nice bay stallion, E's Blaze of Glory. He is 4 points and one grand away from HOF. I also have a yearling bay pinto colt and 2 weanling pinto colts, one buckskin one bay. I am in Ontario Canada, one hour West of Montreal.


----------



## shelly (Nov 8, 2008)

Saber said:


> Hi. I have a nice bay stallion, E's Blaze of Glory. He is 4 points and one grand away from HOF. I also have a yearling bay pinto colt and 2 weanling pinto colts, one buckskin one bay. I am in Ontario Canada, one hour West of Montreal.


Hi Saber,

Do you have a website that I can see pics of these ponies? I am looking for a friend and she does not have internet, so I am gathering info and sending it to her. Thanks, Shelly


----------



## ~Stacie~ (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello Shelly, We have several well bread ponies that are for sale at this time both Modern and Classic. If you can let us on the forum know more specifically what your friend is looking for we can probably help her out.


----------



## Tammie-C_Spots (Nov 29, 2008)

Ivonne Pearson in ME has a nice (I believe black) Shetland stallion - I'll pm her phone #. Tammie ps. I have a super nice childs type 12 yr old white ASPC mare for sale, rides and drives!


----------

